# Drilling a well



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have a well put down lately? Any recommendations? Looking at a well for the house to use for the sprinkler system.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

What's your water Table. Most likely you can do it your self. 

I can help if need be. Did my own in Jax. It will take a couple of days be saves a lot of money.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Most likely you can do it your self.
> 
> I can help if need be. Did my own in Jax. It will take a couple of days be saves a lot of money.


I did one with an auger and bailer I rented from Warrington Hardware in 1998. 25 feet deep. I would not do it again. That was allot of hard work.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Clyde's Well Service*

I have used Clyde's Well Service and they did a great job. My uncle lives next door and he was highly satisfied with them also when they did a well for him. I had to call them for service after a lightning strike and they were there in less than two hours. Mike
Clyde's number 850-675-6230


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.drillyourownwell.com/

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

My uncle did my moms somehow. All he used was a waterhose & a 55 gal drum of water. I wasn't there so I don't know how he did it.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> I did one with an auger and bailer I rented from Warrington Hardware in 1998. 25 feet deep. I would not do it again. That was allot of hard work.


Tom,

All you need is a water hose and PVC pipe most likely. It's work for sure but not that hard. That's all I used in JAX. Is it Ideal? No, but you can dig and install EVERYTHING for your system for less than a grand. The sprinkler system part is easy.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Tom,
> 
> All you need is a water hose and PVC pipe most likely. It's work for sure but not that hard. That's all I used in JAX. Is it Ideal? No, but you can dig and install EVERYTHING for your system for less than a grand. The sprinkler system part is easy.


I like the link Murphy's Law put up.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Well*

I have done some about 30 feet this is going to be about 100'.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

FLWhaler said:


> I have done some about 30 feet this is going to be about 100'.


Yea, That would be to deep IMO for the DIYer.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

this fella just replaced mu well pump that was 150 plus feet down. very professional and got the job done clean.


----------

